# Turkey Chili sat out overnight-is it safe?



## ellairiesmom

Can't believe I did this-I made a batch of Turkey Chili in the crock pot. I fully cook my ground turkey before adding it to the crock pot & then it sat in the crock pot with all the veggies, beans & diced tomatoes for about 6 hours, maybe 7. We ate some for dinner & then I put the rest into my pyrex bowl & put the lid on but it was so hot so I decided to let it sit on the counter before putting it in the fridge. I then proceeded to go to bed & forget it & find it out on the counter at 8am. Our house is pretty cold & our kitchen/sunroom area is probably less than 60 degrees at night.

Is it safe? Obviously it will be reheated before eating. If servings were brought to a boil on the stove before serving would that make it safe?

Damn-this was a really good batch of chili & the baby has finally started to eat some solids & actually loved it. Gggrrrrr.


----------



## jeminijad

i would let it boil or pressure cook it, then I would eat it. I wouldn't feed it to a kid, though.


----------



## MJB

I would eat it. I would feed it to my kids. I wouldn't worry about it at all, actually. I leave stuff out in covered containers often if I don't have room in the fridge and know we're going to eat it the next day.


----------



## Pirogi

I wouldn't eat it. Also, if you have something very hot and that holds heat, it is safest to cool it in a shallow container, not a big/deep container.


----------



## Magali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB*
> 
> I would eat it. I would feed it to my kids. I wouldn't worry about it at all, actually. I leave stuff out in covered containers often if I don't have room in the fridge and know we're going to eat it the next day.


nak.....this.


----------



## 34me

My ds works in food safety at a major manufacturer. He says no. I would though (and have)


----------



## ellairiesmom

So, DH heated some up in the microwave on his own & I had reheated some in a pot & waited till it was bubbling. No stomach problems & it tasted great!!!!

Thx for all the feedback.


----------



## sublimeliving

You won't feel ill for 24-72 hours. Leaving meat out too long at room temperature can cause bacteria (such as Staphylococcus aureus, Salmonella enteriditis, _Escherichia coli_ O157:H7, andCampylobacter) to grow to dangerous levels that can cause illness. I'm hoping you're ok. : )


----------



## ellairiesmom

well-it was actually the night of the 23rd that we both ate it. so far, so good


----------



## ASusan

Glad it went well. In our house, we would eat it, too, after heating it, of course.


----------



## MacKinnon

I would not. I teach food safety and I'm admittedly neurotic about food safety. My family teases me. But in my house, absolutely not. I follow a two hour more or less rule, sometimes up to four, but really, off the heat, it's two hours then pitched!


----------



## GalateaDunkel

Given that your house is cold, I would eat it (after reheating it much more aggressively than if I was just heating something 'cause I want it to taste hot). If it were the middle of summer that would be another thing. I would not give it to a baby though. In fact I would hesitate to give any ground meat to a little one, unless I had ground it myself.


----------

